# Snow Contrators needed Central Jersey



## Snowbusters101 (Feb 16, 2012)

We are in the process of signing a Contract for 3 large sites in Princeton and South Brunswick. The current contractor has defaulted for poor performance and they are terminating his contract as I am writing this. We have been in business for 24 years. Quick Pay 10 to 15 days. we need trucks, skid steers, loaders, backhoes, laborers. Let me know what rate you want. You can e-mail me at [email protected]

Thank you,


----------



## Deni2nd (Sep 6, 2011)

*Speak soon*

I sent you a message. Call Don


----------

